# Dreary weather - but who cares??



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

As long as I look good, I don't care about the weather!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BACK WITH WATERMARK!!
















Oh and my fav and most adored MA gave me an Ornamentalism postcard! Can I say that I'm the first one in the country who got one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Here's what I used:_

_Face:_ 
* Select SPF15 in NC15
* Moisturecover in NW20
* Studio Finish Powder in C15
* Mineralize Skinfinish in Stereo Rose
* Pearlizer in Hundred Degrees

_Eyes:_ 
* Mineralize Eyeshadow in Little Madame as a base
* Goldmine on the center of the lid and as a liner
* Living Pink to outline Goldmine
* Glitter Eye Liner in Glamourgold
* Fluidline in Blacktrack on the waterline
* Mascara X in Dark Brown

_Lips:_ 
* Lip Conditioner
* Lipstick in Hug Me
* Lipglass in Flash of Flesh


I hope you like it! (My MAC MA did! Again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty, I love your glowing cheeks.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 22, 2005)

I hate the weather here today in New York. I feel so tired and crappy. Plus I'm running low on hair spray and might have to straighten my hair. That will ruin my day all together.  Maybe I will play with my make-up too and that might cheer me up.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Oct 22, 2005)

You look really pretty VV..great job !! You have such a pretty eyecolor and lashes to die for


----------



## orodwen (Oct 22, 2005)

lovin' those lips!


----------



## user4 (Oct 22, 2005)

isnt hug me just like the best!!!


----------



## user3 (Oct 22, 2005)

I really like the lip color!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow VV, that is absolutely the best look you have done.  You are positively glowing and look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fantastic job.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 22, 2005)

Love the glowy cheeks.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 22, 2005)

So Sunny!  I love the glamourgold on you!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 22, 2005)

You look lovely! I love your blush.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow, you look so beautiful here!!! Great look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!


----------



## joytheobscure (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty, I will have to try 100 degrees pearlizer with stereo rose, love the lips too.


----------



## User20 (Oct 22, 2005)

I love ti - it looks so pretty on you


----------



## user2 (Oct 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Pretty, I love your glowing cheeks._

 
Thx lovely! It's all a result of a great mixture of MSF and Pearlizer!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I hate the weather here today in New York. I feel so tired and crappy. Plus I'm running low on hair spray and might have to straighten my hair. That will ruin my day all together.  Maybe I will play with my make-up too and that might cheer me up._

 
Haha I know what you're talking about! Did you notice that I used the word you teached me yesterday in the title?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I love Brian Kinney* 
_You look really pretty VV..great job !! You have such a pretty eyecolor and lashes to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww thank you lovely! Right now I'm looking for porn star fake lashes that I can wear!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_isnt hug me just like the best!!!_

 
Yesss it is!! I wear it almost everyday!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I really like the lip color!_

 
Thank you honey!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Wow VV, that is absolutely the best look you have done.  You are positively glowing and look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fantastic job._

 
Merci! Like I said, the mixture of MSF and Pearlizer is glowy-to-die-for!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Love the glowy cheeks._

 
Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_So Sunny!  I love the glamourgold on you!_

 
I love it too! It's my first Glitter Eye Liner and definitely not my last!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_You look lovely! I love your blush._

 
Thank youuu!!!!! :loveya:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_Wow, you look so beautiful here!!! Great look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!_

 
Thanks! It's now one of my fav ones too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_Pretty, I will have to try 100 degrees pearlizer with stereo rose, love the lips too._

 
Yeah you should definitely give it a try! And thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wanahla* 
_I love ti - it looks so pretty on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Huh? First I thought "What's ti?" and then I noticed that you mean: it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Jude (Oct 22, 2005)

These colors are awesome on you, missie.


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 22, 2005)

The pink & gold looks great on you! You always wear pink so well!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 22, 2005)

Awww you used DREARY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hehe* Lovely look!


----------



## DaisyDee (Oct 22, 2005)

Love the eyes!  They look BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 23, 2005)

Your last few looks have been absolutely stunning! This is no exception! You look great, and I'm still diggin' the granny glasses   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(it was me who said they were Vintage Granny) which is a total compliment!
You look great!


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 23, 2005)

WOW, just WOW!!!!  You look AMAZING!!!!  You're so pretty and the MU is OUTSTANDING!!!!  What is it with you lately looking all gorgeous in your FOTD's?  Must be something in the German water....ha!!!!


----------



## exodus (Oct 23, 2005)

I love the lips! Thank goodness I have both Hug Me and Flash of Flesh! I'll try that combo next time


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 
_These colors are awesome on you, missie._

 
Thx gorgeous! I hope you know that I'm one of your fans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_The pink & gold looks great on you! You always wear pink so well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thx but don't look at me when I'm wearing purples! I really love all those colors but I always look beaten up!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bubbles12_98* 
_Awww you used DREARY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hehe* Lovely look!_

 
Haha! I hve to give all props to lovemichelle who taught me the word! But thanks anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_Love the eyes!  They look BEAUTIFUL!_

 
THANK YOU!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Your last few looks have been absolutely stunning! This is no exception! You look great, and I'm still diggin' the granny glasses   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(it was me who said they were Vintage Granny) which is a total compliment!
You look great!_

 
Yes I know it was you with the "Vintage Granny"! I love it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquarius11* 
_WOW, just WOW!!!!  You look AMAZING!!!!  You're so pretty and the MU is OUTSTANDING!!!!  What is it with you lately looking all gorgeous in your FOTD's?  Must be something in the German water....ha!!!!_

 
Haha! But I don't drank that much German water lately! I'm more an Evian girl! Maybe it's the rain or me being a social outcast right now because no one of my friends has time for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But thank you honey!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exodus* 
_I love the lips! Thank goodness I have both Hug Me and Flash of Flesh! I'll try that combo next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! :loveya:


----------



## kawaii (Oct 23, 2005)

You look beautiful in those pics, darling!! You should try contact lenses instead of glasses. When you're wearing your glasses people is not able to see your beautiful eye shadows. Btw, I love yoy haircut!! Really trendy!!
Weather in Spain is also nasty, grey skies and weak rain.


----------



## Bianca (Oct 23, 2005)

Looks great, very fresh and feminine!


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kawaii* 
_You look beautiful in those pics, darling!! You should try contact lenses instead of glasses. When you're wearing your glasses people is not able to see your beautiful eye shadows. Btw, I love yoy haircut!! Really trendy!!
Weather in Spain is also nasty, grey skies and weak rain._

 
Thanks lovely! I tried contacts once but I'm such a baby when it comes to touching my eyes (except for eyeliners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I'm considering an eye surgery later...

And for the hair cut, I'm sure you'll have a Toni & Guy salon somewhere in Spain! They make the most adorable hair cuts! And they're worth every cent!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_Looks great, very fresh and feminine!_

 
Thank you honey!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 24, 2005)

i love love love what you used on your eyes!


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thx honey....it's pretty easy to do! Just go for it!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow you're so glowy. Is the 'glow' natural or is it thanks to one certain product? (which you will share with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ETA - Realised you answered the same question previously!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 24, 2005)

I love this look VV!! Your lashes ROCK!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Oct 24, 2005)

wow that looks lovely! i love the lips especially!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Wow you're so glowy. Is the 'glow' natural or is it thanks to one certain product? (which you will share with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ETA - Realised you answered the same question previously!_

 
Haha! But I'll tell you once again: MSF + Pearlizer on top = Glow!!!!
But thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_I love this look VV!! Your lashes ROCK!_

 
Thanks love! But like I said before I'm looking for the ultimate porn star lashes right now so if anyone has any suggestions, please tell me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PreTTyAnGeL* 
_wow that looks lovely! i love the lips especially!_

 
Thanks!!! :loveya:


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, the lips! soooo nice! I have FoF and will get Hug Me soon but I doubt they'll look like that on me! I agree with the posters who said pink and gold e/s really look nice on you - such hard colours to pull off too!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Wow, the lips! soooo nice! I have FoF and will get Hug Me soon but I doubt they'll look like that on me! I agree with the posters who said pink and gold e/s really look nice on you - such hard colours to pull off too!_

 
I'm sure FoF and Hug Me look amazing on you too! 
And thanks for the pink/gold compliment! Maybe I'm just lucky that I can wear them, although I love to wear purples...but I always look like I had a car accident!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Oct 25, 2005)

Pretty colors on you!


----------



## user2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heather_Rae* 
_Pretty colors on you!_

 
Thanks honey! And your FOTD's are stunning!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 26, 2005)

wow vv, your lashes are perfect, your skin is glowy, that postcard looks fabulous, you look hot- can i say jealous!!??!!


----------



## user2 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_wow vv, your lashes are perfect, your skin is glowy, that postcard looks fabulous, you look hot- can i say jealous!!??!!_

 
Yes you can say jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you sweetie!!!


----------



## lover* (Oct 26, 2005)

So so pretty.  You're simply glowing.


----------



## user2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lover** 
_So so pretty. You're simply glowing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thx honey! Pearlizers are the best!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 1, 2005)

looking good VV!!!  =)


----------



## user2 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_looking good VV!!!  =)_

 
Thanks Nina!! Today I think I'm gonna start a tutorial either for this or for my Coppering/Crystal Avalanche look!


----------



## Pootle_around (Nov 15, 2005)

How do you get your lashes to look so perfect and defined, with no clumps?
Gorgeous colour combination on the eyes


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 15, 2005)

So beautifull


----------



## enka (Nov 15, 2005)

Love your glow & your lips! 
Every day without gloss or l/s should be a wastetd day for you!


----------



## user2 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pootle_around* 
_How do you get your lashes to look so perfect and defined, with no clumps?
Gorgeous colour combination on the eyes_

 
I don't know I just put on mascara! Maybe it's the Mascara X! You should try it! It's really awesome!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crazy Girly* 
_So beautifull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Rogé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The holiday sets arrived today in Berlin! And guess who will be there tomorrow morning?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 
_Love your glow & your lips! 
 Every day without gloss or l/s should be a wastetd day for you!_

 
Thanks honey! I try to wear lipgloss every day! But I do wear lip conditioner and lipgelée every day!


----------



## jeanna (Nov 15, 2005)

ooooh... very pretty!
your skin looks so great! not that it was bad before, but there's definitely a difference. have you been doing anything different?


----------



## user2 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jeanna* 
_ooooh... very pretty!
your skin looks so great! not that it was bad before, but there's definitely a difference. have you been doing anything different?_

 
Umm maybe it's the Select foundation with some concealer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanks honey! And I love the ribbon that you have in your avatar! I need this one too


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay this summer weather has been so crazy here right now its flooding and the water on my street comes up to me hip almost I never seen anything like it the neighborhood kids out playing in it like its the pool Lmbo its so weird  people are getting stranded on the highway because of flooding I just want summer to come back


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Aug 20, 2014)

The lips are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bella rosa (Sep 19, 2014)

Awe can't see your pics!


----------

